
Why I'll Never Invest in Bitcoin - MarlonPro
https://www.fool.com/investing/2017/06/14/4-reasons-why-ill-never-invest-in-bitcoin-and-you.aspx
======
celticninja
Pretty poor article really, nothing new. The concerns, one of which is I don't
know how to buy it has been asked and answered a hundred times and the worry
about exchanges folding are covered by holding your own coins.

